# Windows 7 Enterprise vs Ultimate



## Charlie Justice (Feb 24, 2010)

What is different between the two?

Is Enterprise better? Or is Ultimate better?

Why is Enterprise not for sale anywhere?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I took the following from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_7_editions it should answer all of your questions.

Windows 7 Enterprise
This edition targets the enterprise segment of the market and is sold through volume licensing to companies which have a Software Assurance contract with Microsoft.[17] Additional features include support for Multilingual User Interface (MUI) packages, BitLocker Drive Encryption, and UNIX application support.[17] Not available through retail or OEM channels, this edition is distributed through Microsoft Software Assurance (SA).[17] As a result it includes several SA-only benefits, including a license allowing the running of multiple virtual machines, and activation via VLK.[14]

Windows 7 Ultimate
Windows 7 Ultimate contains the same features as Windows 7 Enterprise, but unlike the Enterprise edition, it is available to home users on an individual license basis.[18] Windows 7 Home Premium and Windows 7 Professional users are able to upgrade to Windows 7 Ultimate for a fee using Windows Anytime Upgrade if they wish to do so.[7] Unlike Windows Vista Ultimate, the Windows 7 Ultimate edition does not include the Windows Ultimate Extras feature or any exclusive features.[18]


----------



## Charlie Justice (Feb 24, 2010)

Man, I really need to research better. haha.

thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the Vista Ultimate features were pretty lame, so the lack of those is no loss. :smile:


----------

